
Judge can’t order Yelp user to edit negative review - cpleppert
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/01/judge-cant-order-yelp-user-to-edit-negative-review/
======
oofabz
Copperplate is a poor choice of typeface for a contract.

